# Min fireplace opening for Direct Vent Gas Insert



## risteard (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish to install a 40,000btu DV insert...use as back up to very inefficient heat pump in a 2500sq ft house.

Our fireplace opening is 33 7/8" wide. 

We are looking at either Mendota FV44i (requires min fireplace width of 34") or HeatNGlo Escape 135FB (min fireplace width of 35")

One installer was reluctant to install the Mendota as dimensions were so tight.

Is it possible to shave some of the fireplace brick on side to accomodate the larger dimension? It appears to be straightforward to me. It likely only needs to be done for approx 3" back into the firebox as most inserts taper.


Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 20, 2010)

It can be done, but if you ever pull the insert out, 
the opening will have to be repaired....


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 20, 2010)

You can look at this insert by Regency
http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Gas/Gas-Inserts/E33-(1).aspx
38K btus, excellent efficiency and only needs about a 32.75" wide fireplace.
Its our best selling gas insert.  Tons of happy customers.  Use the dealer locator on Regencys website and see if there is a local dealer.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 21, 2010)

H ha. Thats funny Franks, as the E33 was the unit i was thinking of as well.

Very durable, 45 degree hood for the the liners on the back allows it to fit in tighter height requirements.

I have installed a lot of these units, and they pump out an incredible amount of heat, and have a nice viewing area and great looking log set.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 21, 2010)

The Heat & Glo Escape I30 should fit just fine. If you look at the BTU difference it is minimal. The main difference is just the viewing area.


----------



## Fireplacetips (Dec 21, 2010)

I would suggest the Shoreline insert from Lennox Hearth Products. It is simply speaking the nicest, hotest insert I have seen on the market.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 22, 2010)

The Lennox is a nice looking insert. Puts out nice heat too.

Some what tough to work on with the clean face look, unless you un-install it. Side mounted valves seem to be this way.

The stone brick panels do not fit well at all. The traditional brick panels are ok.

Getting the glass off for servicing can be a trick as well. The top louver has 3 hooks built into it. Its spring mounted. Very stiff to pull forward evenly, lift up and off the top glass frame. You almost need 4 hands.

Over all they seem durable.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Sep 27, 2011)

risteard said:
			
		

> I wish to install a 40,000btu DV insert...use as back up to very inefficient heat pump in a 2500sq ft house.
> 
> Our fireplace opening is 33 7/8" wide.
> 
> ...



Mendota's are awesome heaters. The 44i has a great P4 rating. I however would be very reluctant to install it in an opening less than 34". 

Brad


----------

